# Rating the Rookies 2013 - Part1



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

With the LPGA season about 50% complete (13 of 28 tournaments have been played), I would like to take a look at how the rookies are faring so far this year. I will do this again at the 75% mark and a final time at the end of the season. These ratings are strictly based on how they fared in LPGA events only. Any successes or failures on other tours are not considered here. My main objective here is to analyze the chances of these rookies retaining their LPGA cards next season. Ideally you would like to finish in the top 80 on the money list. That will guarantee you a priority list ranking good enough to compete in all full-field events. If you finish further down the money list you then have to worry about the top 10 ladies coming off the Symetra Tour, and qualifying school graduates getting to play ahead of you. If you finish in the top 100 on this year's money list, you will still play in most events next year. Further down the list than that, there are no guarantees about playing time. Let us see how they are doing so far. 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Rating the Rookies 2013 - Part 1


----------

